

A hole in Facebooks armor. - GDH

Lamebook links are now banned from Facebook, however as I notified lamebook earlier FB doesn't block their IP so a simple http://76.74.223.44 will work. I've got to say, Facebook needs to step down from the turret and stop gunning down innocent startups.
======
nano81
Lamebook links have already been unblocked.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1932259>

<http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/22/facebook-censorship/>

------
Towle_
I posted in another thread that it was ironic Facebook would be against the
re-purposing of _a_ facebook's info and photos, given that's exactly what Zuck
did to create Facemash.

But honestly, one must sympathize with their desire to protect their brand.
They don't need "their" photos to be the source material for the entire
internet's memes and jokes. Let somebody with less at stake fill that niche.

